# problems reading 32GB sdcard via USB (gopro)

## anthonyk

I can read from other devices fine, like the sdcard in my android phone, but whenever I try to read some files off the gopro plugged in through USB it hangs the program reading it.

In the folder DCIM/GOPRO100/ there are about 200 files (photos), each about 6MB.  If I open any of the first ~50 they work fine.  If I try to open any of the others in any way it loads part way then freezes and I can no longer read from the device.  The gopro (which is reading the sdcard) also gets frozen up and I have to pull the battery out and put it in again.  I can read these pictures fine from other computers.  The card is using VFAT.  I've tried to dig through the kernel settings for usb/scsi but haven't found anything that seems out of place.

output from dmesg:

```

[36134.569024] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

[36134.632252] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

[36134.870022] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 8 using ehci_hcd

[36134.986444] scsi9 : usb-storage 1-2:1.0

[36135.989483] scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     GoPro    Storage          v2.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[36135.994848] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] 62333952 512-byte logical blocks: (31.9 GB/29.7 GiB)

[36135.995968] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[36135.995972] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 8f 00 00 08

[36135.996968] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[36136.005718]  sdc: sdc1

[36136.010719] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[36144.243872] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Device not ready

[36144.243877] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc]  

[36144.243878] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[36144.243880] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc]  

[36144.243881] Sense Key : 0x2 [current] 

[36144.243885] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc]  

[36144.243886] ASC=0x3a ASCQ=0x0

[36144.243889] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] CDB: 

[36144.243889] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 03 b7 23 80 00 00 08 00

[36144.243897] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 62333824

[36144.243900] Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 7791728

[36144.250613] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Device not ready

[36144.250618] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc]  

[36144.250620] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[36144.250622] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc]  

[36144.250623] Sense Key : 0x2 [current] 

[36144.250627] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc]  

[36144.250628] ASC=0x3a ASCQ=0x0

[36144.250631] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] CDB: 

[36144.250632] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 03 b7 23 80 00 00 08 00

[36144.250639] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 62333824

[36144.250642] Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 7791728

[36144.260001] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Device not ready

[36144.260024] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc]  

[36144.260026] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

lines 723-754/2256 41%

```

here's my emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.11.23 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.5.3-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.3-gentoo-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4000+-with-gentoo-2.2

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 01 Oct 2012 23:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.5

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22.90

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo sabayon x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" http://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo ftp://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo  ftp://ftp.planetmirror.com/pub/gentoo/  http://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/Gentoo  ftp://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/Gentoo  http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/gentoo/  ftp://mirror.isp.net.au/pub/gentoo/  "

LANG="en_AU"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sabayon /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi ads alsa amr async automount avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dga divx divx4linux doomsday dri dssi dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif fam fame fat fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif gmedia gnome gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk3 hal iconv ipv6 jack jack-tmpfs java joystick jpeg lcms ldap libnotify live lzo mad matrox mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mtrr mudflap musepack musicbrainz mysql nautilus ncurses net nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nuv oav offensive ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit postproc ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline samba sdl semantic-desktop session sms sndfile speex spell srt sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subtitles svg syslog tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vcd vidix vorbis win32codecs wmf wmp wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## turtles

That usually means the device is not capable of it.

http://goprouser.freeforums.org/stickie-compatible-sd-cards-for-non-hd-cam-t16.html

I think what they are referring to in that post is fat12

The 32GB, 64,GB and 128 GB cards are generally fat32 or ntfs

Thats pretty lame if the camera comes with fat16 only.

EDIT Maximum volume size FAT 16 is 4gb I think you could possible partition the ssd card into 4gb partitions?

http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/CHDK_and_SD_cards_greater_than_4GB_%288GB,_16GB,_32GB,_64GB%29

----------

## turtles

That usually means the device is not capable of it.

http://goprouser.freeforums.org/stickie-compatible-sd-cards-for-non-hd-cam-t16.html

I think what they are referring to in that post is fat12

The 32GB, 64,GB and 128 GB cards are generally fat32.

Thats pretty lame if the camera comes with fat12 only.

----------

## anthonyk

 *turtles wrote:*   

> That usually means the device is not capable of it.
> 
> http://goprouser.freeforums.org/stickie-compatible-sd-cards-for-non-hd-cam-t16.html
> 
> I think what they are referring to in that post is fat12
> ...

 

thanks but I don't think thats the issue.  that post was from 2008, the current models definitely support 32GB FAT32.  I can use it fine on other computers, including other gentoo installations, but my computer at home doesn't work for some reason.  not sure what the difference between the systems is, its been updated over a long period of time (the original install was probably 3 years ago), and its running as a ~x86 system.

----------

## turtles

Yeah sorry that didn't seem right for a newer product

Are you sure it is formatted fat?

----------

## anthonyk

 *turtles wrote:*   

> Yeah sorry that didn't seem right for a newer product
> 
> Are you sure it is formatted fat?

 

yep.  it mounts as vfat and fdisk says its W95 FAT32 (LBA).  when i run it on a different machine fsck.vfat doesn't find any errors.  

i'm pretty sure its a problem with the system (kernel/hardware/userspace) not the card or the gopro.Last edited by anthonyk on Tue Oct 02, 2012 7:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## turtles

Do you have 

```
*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device
```

Enabled? under scisi

----------

